# Ohio rut?



## Steelhead Junky (Sep 10, 2006)

I have one weeks vacation left. What week would you take off for northern Ohio rut?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

uuuuummmmm, question on Northern Ohio rut...........on Nodakoutdoors..............aaaahhhhhh, maybe someone from Ohio would know. That would be a guess though. :wink:


----------



## odiewan (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi neighbor. It usually falls right at the first week in November. My buddy is into the whole lunar cycle calculations and says this year is supposed to be pretty normal. Last week of October or first week in Novemeber. Good luck.

Sean


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

been hunting in southeast ohio for the last 8 years, and the rut in my area comes on strong(pending weather,colder better,warmer less0 about the same time every year, about the ens of the second week of nov and into the third week of nov, like say the 8th to like the 18th of nov


----------

